# Driveshaft



## Tj Ashworth (Oct 8, 2017)

I changed the center support on my driveshaft now I have a vibration what could it be?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Did you mark the 2 sides of the driveshaft before you took it apart? You have to put it together exactly how it came apart to match the factory balance. Otherwise you'll have a vibration.


----------



## Tj Ashworth (Oct 8, 2017)

I did but maybe I didn't get it perfect is there a way I can make sure


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Not really. You could try taking it apart and putting it back together in a different orientation. And see what happens.

If you can afford a new driveshaft that would be the way to go. I've had pretty much every aftermarket ds and they are all better than the factory shaft. I'm currently using the DSS 2 piece. Very nice shaft, heavy duty, and feels like stock but more connected and transfers power better. It's good to 200mph as well with no vibrations. Smooths out that factory driveline clunk as well. If you're on a budget you can get a 3.5in 1 piece aluminum shaft for a little over $500. These feel really great at low rpm and make the car get up and go quicker. I miss that. The draw back is more NVH and it vibrated at cruising at 70-75mph and would shake the car 125 and up. All cars are different though and some aren't as bad with the 1 piece aluminum or don't vibrate at all. 

Either way a new ds is a long term investment for these cars and I would recommend going that route if at all possible. I would offer to sell you my PTI 1000hp 1 piece aluminum shaft but I literally just sold it for $495 when I got the 2 piece. oh and that's another option, find a used one someone is selling to save some moola.


----------



## aircraftjack (Jan 12, 2018)

*Drive Shaft clatter*

I just bought a 2006 GTO and it has a clatter sound(like the CV joints in a front wheel drive) which i believe is either a U-joint or the center bearing. I'm new so take it easy on me! And what would be your recommendation if it is the u-joint or the center bearing? I respect your knowledge of this vehicle.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

aircraftjack said:


> I just bought a 2006 GTO and it has a clatter sound(like the CV joints in a front wheel drive) which i believe is either a U-joint or the center bearing. I'm new so take it easy on me! And what would be your recommendation if it is the u-joint or the center bearing? I respect your knowledge of this vehicle.


If it is a thump thump thump right when you taking off or at low speed it's your center carrier bearing. The rubber rips and allows the center joint to flop around. Don't drive it too long like this as it can tear up your output shaft seal and/or pinion seal.

You can get anew carrier bearing and replace it like the OP did. You can buy one from GTOG8TA.com, here's the link - https://gtog8ta.com/04-06-gto/04-06-gto-driveshaft-center-support-bearing/

Like the OP though, you may experience problems after putting it back together with vibrations ect. I would only go this route if I was on a super tight budget. 

The other option, which is better for the long run, is to buy a new driveshaft. Like I said above, they are long term investments and can be pricey. I would absolutely recommend the driveshaft I'm currently using... the DSS 2 piece aluminum/chromoly. I got mine from Kollar Racing. Andy (the owner) is a great guy and one of the last true GTO only suppliers. Here's the link to it: DSS PONTIAC 2005-06 GTO Driveshaft / 900HP 2-Piece Chromoly/Aluminum - Kollar Racing Products


----------

